
Facebook Is Now Rating Users Black Mirror Style - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/facebook-is-now-rating-users-black-mirror-style-bc033d2414a6
======
scarejunba
Hacker News is even worse. Here literally everything you say is rated by
everyone else, just like Black Mirror. Even worse than Black Mirror, there are
overlords who will remove you from the system if you say something they don't
like.

Oh my God! Big Brother! Control! Black Mirror Is Real!

~~~
izzydata
Maybe, but I can see why people would care a lot less when it involves a
pseudonym instead of your real name.

~~~
plugger
And that's why I've never used a real name of facebook.

------
minimaxir
Heavily discussed yesterday, with this submission adding nothing new:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17809916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17809916)

~~~
MichaelKSpencer
Sorry I follow the link but I do not see it?

------
ipsum2
This is straight clickbait and a repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17809916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17809916),
which is more level-headed than this post.

------
visviva
"[tech thing is happening] Black Mirror Style" \-- evergreen title.

------
DonHopkins
Black Mirror got it right about Prime Minster David Cameron having sex with a
pig, so it's not a big surprise some of the other episodes are coming true,
too.

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/downing-
stree...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/downing-street-stays-
silent-over-claims-david-cameron-put-genitals-in-a-dead-pigs-mouth-while-
at-10510500.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piggate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piggate)

~~~
sschueller
Well didn't that happen before Black Mirror was made?

~~~
irb
No, that episode was broadcast in December 2011:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Anthem_(Black_Mir...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Anthem_\(Black_Mirror\))

The pig thing wasn't until 2015. Well, the allegations weren't made until 2015
- I guess technically the event, if it occurred, took place earlier.

------
wailupe2k
Just stop using it. Its really not that hard. A few years back when it was
hard to share content or easily get good feeds of what your friends were
doing, sure it made some sense. At this point, why?

~~~
overthemoon
People say this constantly, and it baffles me. Facebook has grown to the point
that it's hard to avoid. Sure, don't use it, or do, but it's become a fixture
in most people's lives and has to be reckoned with as such. Sure, I guess you
could opt out of it, just like you could not use Amazon, or Wal-Mart, but it
doesn't change the value of the ranking system, or their shitty data
collection. "Just go somewhere else" is a deflection, and a poor one at that.
If they're doing it, other companies are doing it. In addition to being a
conversation about Facebook in particular, this is also a conversation about
whether or not it's right for anyone to do it, and where it might get adopted
elsewhere. Finally, it's impossible to ignore the fact that Facebook is a
massively influential media presence, and "just go somewhere else" has nothing
to do with it.

~~~
Reedx
> People say this constantly, and it baffles me. Facebook has grown to the
> point that it's hard to avoid.

I guess it depends on your definition of "hard" or perhaps your friend group.
But for me and many of the people I know, it's easy to avoid and not use it.
You just don't go to the site or use the app. No problem.

------
collyw
Hacker News karma system anyone? Except Facebook gives the up and down votes.

~~~
MichaelKSpencer
I'd rather Reddit and Hacker News upvoting to sentiment harvesting
("reactions") on Facebook any day.

------
lallysingh
Why are people still on this platform?

~~~
1001101
They feel secure in the knowledge that the records coming from banks and
hospitals will be anonymized for their protection.

~~~
MichaelKSpencer
I think Amazon will do better than Facebook in healthcare, Google over Apple
as well here.

Facebook will have a hard time when consumers flee its ecosystem.

------
Ibethewalrus
Much needed for the place I work at, some people shouldn’t be allowed to enter
/s

------
gaius
It’s the lack of transparency that bothers people. If each user’s truthiness
score was displayed alongside every post or comment and you could up or down
vote it in real time, users would be satisfied

~~~
MichaelKSpencer
There was once this startup called Peeple, users exploded in rage because it
had to do with rating people.

~~~
gaius
I remember, but this case is different because FB is already doing it on the
sly

------
NoblePublius
There’s another app that ranks people that should also be banned. It’s called
Credit Karma.

~~~
crossman
Are you talking about credit scores because if that's the case you have
completely misunderstood credit karma's product

